# questions about batteries



## meev (May 13, 2010)

i need to know what size or what type of battery i should get to run a 1/10th 6800kv brushless motor?


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

5000 40 racersedge


----------



## automizzi (Feb 3, 2010)

There are numerous choices. What is your budget?
A good 4000mah 25C 7.4V Lipo would run you around $50 or so. 
Are you racing? Your track may want a ROAR approved pack.


----------



## meev (May 13, 2010)

well im looking for the cheapest possibility!


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

meev said:


> well im looking for the cheapest possibility!


look in the for sale threads,you should find a good race pack for under 70 bucks used,for a 40c 0r 50c 5000 plus mah pack


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

Many in our area have been running the Turnigy from Hobbyking/Hobbycity. Many to choose from, the 20-30c 2 cell 5000mah softpacks have worked well in my 4x4 Slash. Cost is $20 plus shipping, for me it was $30 shipped.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

i must step up here and say soft packs to me r a bad choice.. they take one hit in the rite spot your car is toast .... "hardcase" all the way ..


----------



## kgb (Jul 14, 2007)

i'll sell you two 2s 7.4 3200 for 50 bucks one is a smc 28c hardcase the other is a venom
racing 20c hardcase both batteries were well taken care of never heated,i used these
for 21.5 pancar racing but now we run 1cell so i have no use for them.


----------

